# Canker Treatment



## Black.Pied (Jun 27, 2010)

hiya all i just paired my homers up and want to do them for canker when they are sitting on there 1st round but the drinkers are froze every morning do you think i should put it in the water or maybe put it in the corn with some natural yoghurt or garlic oil would it work the same ???????????????


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

How many homers do you have? There is also the option of giving them pills. I use Fishzole pills to treat canker. In individual birds, it's 1/4 a pill, and for flock treatment, I'm pretty sure it's a whole pill disolved in the water.


If you put medicine in the water, give it to them twice a day if it's really cold outside and they freeze during the day, or take all the drinkers in at night so they don't freeze...and put them back out in the morning.


----------



## dennis kuhn (Dec 29, 2007)

You can individually treat for canker with Meditrich (MedPet). I have had excellent luck with Medpet products, and when I started up the pigeon supply business a few years ago, it was only natural that I carry MedPet line of medication. I've given youngsters a single tablet when I wean them as that is when they are under the most stress and canker seems to pop up the most, and haven't had a problem with canker for a couple years now.

Dennis Kuhn 
http://www.pigeonsuppliesplus.com

http://www.whiteracingpigeons.com


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

If it is 250 mg of Fishzole, then it's 4 pills to a gallon of water, but it doesn't really mix very well in water. Kinda a waste of time. Better to give them each a quarter of a pill, but I'd give them more than the one time.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Ah. It's been forever since I've had to flock treat for it, so I couldn't remember off the top of my head. It is a pain to mix. It mixes a little easier by crushing it up and adding to hot water...but still not perfect.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

The liquid Flagyl would be good for flock treating.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Foy's carries 'Ronidizole Powder' for mixing in with the water.


----------



## Freebird loft (Jul 17, 2009)

I would medicate for canker before pairing the birds up if there is any sign of canker in your loft. I personally don't see any need in canker treatments this time of year due to the cold weather. I only use canker meds / flock treatments during the race season , when they are mixing with birds from other lofts. If you pay attention to your birds and loft you'll know when and WHO to medicate. A natural immune system built up by some exposure to certain bacterias helps more than any medication. I'm not saying to never medicate, just don't make them medication addicts that go into withdrawals from one day without medicine.


----------



## sport14692 (Jan 3, 2011)

What about canker treatment for 2 week old babies?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Do you have 2 week old babies with canker?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Do you have anything to treat for canker?


----------



## sport14692 (Jan 3, 2011)

I'm not sure if it's canker or pox, I think it may be pox. I vaccinated today for pox
I have spartix for canker ut can i treat them at 2 weeks of age?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Yes you can. Using Spartrix, you would give them 1/2 pill for 3 days. I have better luck with Metronidazole though. You can buy Fish zole at Foy's, or at some tropical fish stores. You just have to be sure that it contains only Metronidazole. If it is 250 mg., you would quarter a pill, then cut each quarter in half. Give one of those for 5 to 7 days, once a day.
If the babies have canker, then the parents will also need to be treated. If they are in a loft with other birds, then all the birds will need treatment.

Can you post a picture? Why do you now think it may be Pox? Where is it?


----------



## sport14692 (Jan 3, 2011)

Outside of mouth and by eyes. I will post pics tomorrow but will go give 1/2 pill now to babies and full pill to parents for 3 days correct?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Yes. Three days with Spartrix. Wouldn't hurt to get the Fish Zole or Metronidazole in the mean time. I have had canker cases that didn't respond to Spartrix, but the Metronidazole worked. It sure would be better if it were canker than Pox.


----------



## sport14692 (Jan 3, 2011)

ok thank you, I will get fish zole tomorrow.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I'll be waiting to see the pics. Hope all goes well with them.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

sport14692 said:


> Outside of mouth and by eyes. I will post pics tomorrow but will go give 1/2 pill now to babies and full pill to parents for 3 days correct?


Outside, Pox. But Pox and Canker can happen together, so giving Canker med may be useful anyway.


----------

